# Cadpat for reserves?



## DEVES (10 Oct 2005)

Just wondering not really a big deal. Ive done a search and cant find anything on if they issue Cadpat kit  to new reservists. Do they still issue OD's or Cadpat. Oh and how about Ruck's? do they issue the small pack or just the old Alice style pack. 

Ill probably get a smart remark for this one but just wondering?

Take care.


----------



## ThatsLife (10 Oct 2005)

My recruiter told me new reservists get cadpat, so that's what i'm going to tell you.


----------



## teddy49 (10 Oct 2005)

Since you're in Edmonton, your basic clothing is issued by Base Clothing.   This includes combats and enviromental clothing (all of which should be cadpat)and rucksack.   As far as the small pack goes, I don't know.   If the unit you're going to has been issued the tac vest, then you should get it from them when you arrive at the unit.   I think.   Webbing used to be issued by Base Clothing but I think that changed after the tac vest is issued.   My unit has been issued tac vests for a while, but I'm elsewhere now, so I don't know about the other units in town.

Edited so I actually answered the question


----------



## CBH99 (10 Oct 2005)

Funny someone should ask this...

I was driving through the Wal-Mart parking lot the other day  (Whatever smartass comments you have at this point, pls shove em') -  - and noticed a soldier packing up a fan full of stuff.  He looked as if he was recently off duty - but the point is:  HE WAS STILL WEARING OLIVE DRAB.  Good heavens, please tell me he's a freak and that there still aren't mass amounts of reservists without their CADPAT?  (I was issued CADPAT like 2yrs ago just as I was getting out of the reserves - I really hope this isn't the case).


----------



## Pencil Tech (10 Oct 2005)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Funny someone should ask this...
> 
> I was driving through the Wal-Mart parking lot the other day   (Whatever smartass comments you have at this point, pls shove em') -  - and noticed a soldier packing up a fan full of stuff.   He looked as if he was recently off duty - but the point is:   HE WAS STILL WEARING OLIVE DRAB.   Good heavens, please tell me he's a freak and that there still aren't mass amounts of reservists without their CADPAT?   (I was issued CADPAT like 2yrs ago just as I was getting out of the reserves - I really hope this isn't the case).



Must have been a cadet. Reserves get CADPAT right from BMQ for quite some time now.


----------



## PViddy (10 Oct 2005)

Or a CIC Officer, of which if you happen to be entitled, still may get issued OD's depends on the support base.  As it stands currently, all Air CIC Officers are still in OD's mainly because we buy them ourselves.

Yes, we're reservists too.


cheers

PV


----------



## 54/102 CEF (10 Oct 2005)

Down at head shed on the Rideau (NDHQ) its
3 pairs of pants
3 pairs of shirts
the dark Green Goretex Jacket
2 pairs of boots

and thats it unless you are in the full time component of the Army in a Bde

So much for the biz about we`re all one Army!


----------



## Pte_Martin (10 Oct 2005)

I've been in the reserves for three years now and for the first year i had all of the old stuff. But after year one, i got all cadpat and gortex kit. As for the small pack, our unit has not got that yet we are in 31 brigade so hopefully we will get it soon, and when we do everyone in our unit including new reservist will get it


----------



## George Wallace (10 Oct 2005)

;D  You left a few important words out of your post....."has have not  got" .....  "new reservist we will get it".

Now it makes some sense to me.....  ;D

Just havin fun.  ;D


----------



## Pte_Martin (10 Oct 2005)

wow sorry about that! i guess i shouldn't try to eat and type at the same time,  ;D


----------



## D-n-A (10 Oct 2005)

In some brigades/units you don't get any IECS kit untill you have BMQ an/or SQ complete.


----------



## Pencil Tech (10 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> My little sister got kitted out last week and she got the CADPAT uniforms, but was still issued the old jean jacket (and no winter kit, which makes sense seeing as she's going on a winter BMQ), old gloves, old everything actually except for the combats...and a gerber which happens to be more high speed then mine.
> 
> Oh, she's in the Mo too. So thats what they are doing as of last week here in Ottawa for new reserve recruits (I got some gortex kit as a newbie, its a mixed bag at the moment).



In the Mo you get a basic recruit scale of issue from clothing stores but winter kit like white cam, arctic mitts, snowshoes, etc. will come from your unit Q.


----------



## Cabose (10 Oct 2005)

you know what i just realized that i have know idea what the cadpat is made out of I'm guessing not cotton because it sucks in allot of water but all the other materials i can think of are to loud ( when they rub against eachother)

i know someones gonna tell me to look someware else but whatever

Cabose


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Oct 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> you know what i just realized that i have know idea what the cadpat is made out of I'm guessing not cotton because it sucks in allot of water but all the other materials i can think of are to loud ( when they rub against eachother)
> 
> *i know someones gonna tell me to look someware else but whatever*
> 
> Cabose



Probably not. At least until we can figure out your spelling and grammar, and fathom WTF your talking about.


----------



## Carbon-14 (10 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Probably not. At least until we can figure out your spelling and grammar, and fathom WTF *your* talking about.



I don't understand!   your post makes no sense!

Ohhh you meant *you're*


Sorry I coudln't resist.  Everyone makes mistakes, especially spelling.

I thought combats were made of cotton but on closer inspection it doesn't say.  Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Cabose (10 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Probably not. At least until we can figure out your spelling and grammar, and fathom WTF your talking about.


sorry tired and spell checker didn't pick it up so that didn't help but whatever i do wonder what the hell you mean by fathom wtf


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Oct 2005)

Cabose said:
			
		

> sorry tired and spell checker didn't pick it up so that didn't help but whatever i do wonder what the heck you mean by fathom wtf



http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=fathom



> fath ·om
> 
> tr.v. fath ·omed, fath ·om ·ing, fath ·oms
> 
> 1. To penetrate to the meaning or nature of; comprehend.


----------



## soldiers301 (10 Oct 2005)

> I thought combats were made of cotton but on closer inspection it doesn't say.  Anyone know for sure?



Combat are made of 50/50 PolyCoton fabric, like the old OD.


----------



## BDTyre (11 Oct 2005)

I thought it was a nylon-cotton blend....

I got issued CadPat combats, all brand new/never worn, except the pants are all newer style with covered buttons and the shirts are all older with exposed buttons.  I find the pants to be nice and soft, but the material in the shirts is rather stuff.

Everything else I was issued was older stuff, some of it brand new/never issued and some of it used.  The only exception was the bivy bag: mine is CadPat and I understand it is quite desireable; every Cpl who has seen it as marvelled over it and told me to be careful.


----------



## Observer23 (11 Oct 2005)

I was at NDHQ clothing stores.  I watched a young private (Had BMQ and SQ but no DP1 yet) get turned away when he tried to draw winter clothing (Gortex and fleece).  They gave him the song and dance about him not being entitled till he has his DP1.  This is going to make for one miserable QM assistant/sentry tech this winter while he trains with his unit.  
Heck, this is the only time I've heard that someone had to wait till *summer* to get his winter kit.


----------



## Frmr_Cpl (14 Oct 2005)

Carbon-14 said:
			
		

> I don't understand!   your post makes no sense!
> 
> Ohhh you meant *you're*
> 
> ...



Yes and I believe "that " mistake would be yours as that is the correct grammar not you are.


----------



## ThatsLife (14 Oct 2005)

Carbon-14 said:
			
		

> I don't understand!     your post makes no sense!
> 
> Ohhh you meant *you're*
> 
> ...


----------



## Carbon-14 (14 Oct 2005)

yup i make them too..  But i don't know what this boards obsession is with error free posts.  It seems like every thread has a "You're a bad speller so i'm not going to acknowledge your message or answer your question" post even when its pretty obvious what the originator was trying to get across.  


and no..  It should have been *you're* as in:
"Probably not. At least until we can figure out your spelling and grammar, and fathom WTF *you are* talking about."



Now look what i've done.  Another thread on grammer spelling...


----------



## wongskc (14 Oct 2005)

This thread reminds me of the story about how many forum members it takes to screw in a light bulb.  :dontpanic:


----------



## gunner_ty (14 Oct 2005)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Funny someone should ask this...
> 
> I was driving through the Wal-Mart parking lot the other day   (Whatever smartass comments you have at this point, pls shove em') -  - and noticed a soldier packing up a fan full of stuff.   He looked as if he was recently off duty - but the point is:   HE WAS STILL WEARING OLIVE DRAB.   Good heavens, please tell me he's a freak and that there still aren't mass amounts of reservists without their CADPAT?   (I was issued CADPAT like 2yrs ago just as I was getting out of the reserves - I really hope this isn't the case).



      This individual could literally have been anybody in the Canadian Forces. It was mentioned that they could be a Cadet or CIC officer but the truth is it they could have been Reg and Res Force too. I did a co-op at the Canadian Forces College in Toronto (as a civy) and met a few of the senior officers (Reg and Res) Maj - Col whom were still in the old Olive Drab kit. I would also like to mention that living so close to Borden and visiting regularly (Old man works there) it's not uncommon to see 2-3 persons in the "Old Stuff" on any given day. My co-op was from Jan-Jun 2005 and I continue to live in the Borden area so it's not like my story is overly outdated. 
      I imagine this won't be the case much longer, but as of right now they're still out there.


----------



## D-n-A (14 Oct 2005)

Yea, I've seen a few Air Force guys in OD in Borden. Kinda strange, since they were instructers on a BMQ course, and all the recruits had CADPAT.


----------



## Peace (14 Oct 2005)

In Borden all Navy get the OD Cbts excapt for the medics whom have completed SQ they are perm issued their cadpat.


----------



## foxtwo (14 Jun 2006)

Are the Gerbers that are issued brand new or used?


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jun 2006)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Are the Gerbers that are issued brand new or used?



New, unless you get a used one.   When usable items are returned to the stores, they get reissued.


----------



## Haggis (14 Jun 2006)

foxtwo said:
			
		

> Are the Gerbers that are issued brand new or used?





			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> New, unless you get a used one.



Michael:  That was probably the most profound statement in the last three pages.


----------



## geo (14 Jun 2006)

heheh................. perfect reply!


----------



## Adrian_888 (18 Jun 2006)

when i get in and get my camo, you think theyll let me use it for paintball?  I mean it probaly gets all mudy and stuff on weekend excursions anyways, and paint washes off easy.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jun 2006)

Adrian_888 said:
			
		

> when i get in and get my camo, you think theyll let me use it for paintball?  I mean it probaly gets all mudy and stuff on weekend excursions anyways, and paint washes off easy.



No.

If you tear something will you pay to replace it or expect to turn it in for a replacement?  Why should the Crown pay for your paintball clothes?


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (18 Jun 2006)

Isn't there something in writing about using military kit for "other than military" activities, as in it is not authorized??


----------



## Adrian_888 (19 Jun 2006)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> If you tear something will you pay to replace it or expect to turn it in for a replacement?  Why should the Crown pay for your paintball clothes?



ok I wont then, thats why I was asking.


----------



## Franko (20 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Isn't there something in writing about using military kit for "other than military" activities, as in it is not authorized??



Yes....unauthorised use of DND property.... yadda yadda yadda.

Get charged and fined.

Your best bet is to buy a knock off set from a war surplus store and use it instead.

Regards


----------

